# passmark & geekbench, does it matter in VPS/hosting industry?



## ICPH (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello,

on CPUBOSS.com i see they mention thesetwo benchmarks: passmark geekbench

http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-E3-1230-v2-vs-Intel-Core-i7-5820K#performance

i want to ask if the scores from these geekbench and passmark are important in non-windows server, like VPS host node or server for hosting? Or which one is important?

Thank you


----------



## Munzy (Sep 18, 2015)

They can help you determine what will be a better option to purchase.

It depends on what tests you look at as well.

You do also have to realize that you need to purchase for the task that the server will be operating in. For example a vps environment for games probably want higher cpu speeds. Where a big general all around deployment wants more cores.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't think it's a huge important metric but it does help compare two similar spec'ed servers from two different providers. Things change though, just because you got a good score on a vacant/idle VPS one day doesn't mean that it will be consistent a month later.

Regardless, I still run these type of tests just for shits-n-giggles.


----------

